# January 2014 - Potato Challenge



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

marjorie.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 2, 2014








This is Marjorie. After Karen's mother passed, her father ended up marrying Marjorie. I won't go into all the details of the way various paths crossed over the years resulting in this union.

The last time I saw her was Thanksgiving 2012. I flew down to Phoenix and prepared a big dinner for family, both Karen's and my own. It was one of the better holidays I've ever had. But the troubles with her throat were getting pretty far advanced, and the only thing Marjorie could eat was my mashed potatoes. She passed a couple months later.

So in her memory, and for all those lost loved ones we miss at family gatherings, I am choosing potatoes. Red, white, purple, sweet, yams - whatever. In spite of the somber tones, have fun with your food in this challenge.

And put your heart into it.





  








heart_p.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 2, 2014








mjb.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Teamfat, i swear aside from rice, potatoe was the second thing that came to my mind. 

Everyone reading my mind in these challenge themes lol. 

This is gonna be a fun one xD


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

It always wanted to try making gnocchi  thank you so much for taking the bull by the horns and stepping up to host. I hope this sort of thing doesn't happen again at the end of the month. 

Now I'm gonna warn you... I've been called the potato queen.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

LDS church members in Utah are known for making trays of "funeral potatoes" I may have to whip up a batch just because.

http://saltlakecity.about.com/od/diningnightlife/r/Funeral-Potatoes-Best-Recipe.htm

mjb.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Koukouvagia said:


> I hope this sort of thing doesn't happen again at the end of the month.


Naw, I'll declare myself the winner and pick Spain as the next theme.

We'll see how it actually goes, looking for some good stuff to be presented.

mjb.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

So we went from rice to potatoes.
Bit of a bummer, I was looking forward to showing of my nasi goreng!

OK potatoes, here we come!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for doing this challenge mjb! I know you will do very well, the theme already sounds perfect and your motivation to be read in the opening post is simply heartwarming.

I hope plenty of CT members will participate in your challenge.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks teamfat for hosting. I love a generic idea like potatoes! I will have fun with this one. Now where did I put my ricer...


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Some things I've made recently.

Potato and leek stew with bakalao.





  








DSCF3827.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 3, 2014








Roasted potatoes with a side of lamb chops. This was back when I used to par boil potatoes first before I roasted them. I don't do that anymore.





  








DSCF5497.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 3, 2014








Potato soup with a pork chop.





  








potato soup.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 7, 2013


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

Parboiling is the way to go for roast potatoes, just gotta put the pan in the oven with the fat first, then add the parboiled potatoes to the hot fat. Baste the potatoes when you first put them in and a couple of times during the process, also don't overcrowd the pan. They'll have that beautiful crispy fatty outside and soft inside.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Ahhh, nice. This is going to be good, given that the traditional winter cuisine of the region consists of potatoes with a side of potatoes /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

beastmasterflex said:


> Parboiling is the way to go for roast potatoes, just gotta put the pan in the oven with the fat first, then add the parboiled potatoes to the hot fat. Baste the potatoes when you first put them in and a couple of times during the process, also don't overcrowd the pan. They'll have that beautiful crispy fatty outside and soft inside.


No. I don't do it that way anymore. I don't like the results.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Pommes boulangere... I am sold on this challenge already. Love the stuff!


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Well today my grandmother made some small fingerling potatoes , boiled and made into a salad.

But they werent so pretty to look at , but tasty xD /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Hand cut fries & pastrami sandwich.




  








image.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jan 3, 2014


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

chefbuba said:


> Hand cut fries & pastrami sandwich.


Yum. I may need to buy a duck just to render out some fat for cooking patoots, as I often call them at home.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

You can never have enough duck fat...


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Hamburger with panfried potatoes with dille and garlic*





  








HamburgerDilleAardappel.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 5, 2014








Potatoes peeled, rinsed to wash off the starch, then dried in a kitchen towel and slowly fried in only a little dash of sunflower oil on medium fire in a non-stick pan. At the end of the frying time, added dried dill, garlic and s&p. They need to fry some 30 minutes! So, start on medium fire and if needed turn up the heat at the end of the cooking time. Meanwhile, turn potatoes often.

Hamburger; very lean beef meat, good amount of Dijon mustard, very finely chopped shallot, pinch of chili flakes, pinch of dried dill, black pepper, and some olive oil to bring it together. No salt, there's enough of it in the mustard. Let set in the fridge for a while. Served on a what we call a "tiger" bun which was slightly toasted to get it's typical crisp back.

Edit; forgot to mention the most important flavor in the meat, which was some crushed cumin seeds.... de-li-ci-ous!


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

Very cool effect on the bun. How do you get the texture? Did you proof it on a couche or something?


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

The (crunchy) bun is storebought. I have no idea how they make them. We also have bread like that, also called tiger bread.

Edit; I did a little research and just found out how they do it. It's so simple; the dough is coated with a thin layer of slurry made with rice flour. This flour doesn't contain gluten, so it doesn't stretch when rising.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

That's what we call "dutch Crunch". Makes for a great sandwich roll.





  








l.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jan 5, 2014


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

Totally making this tomorrow. Very cool, thanks.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice, nice!

Now, some Bavarian classic:

A piece pf tri-tip, onion, leek, celery and carrot:





  








IMG_0905.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 5, 2014








Set to simmer for a couple of hours.





  








IMG_0909.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 5, 2014








Some fingerling potatoes, onions, and cucumber:





  








IMG_0911.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 5, 2014








Made into a salad, seasoned with salt, pepper, a dash of pumpkin seed oil and some of the tri-tip broth, then served with the tri-tip and some horseradish:





  








IMG_0913.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 5, 2014


----------



## mdal2684 (Jan 1, 2014)

20131013_183342.jpg




__
mdal2684


__
Jan 5, 2014








Vegetable curry soup with potatoes, carrots, and onion. Something simple to do with the leftovers.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Some good looking food already!

Here's one of my favorite ways to eat potatoes - hash browns cooked in bacon fat with lots of onions, bell pepper and jalapeno, topped with some sunny side eggs:





  








hash_browns.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 5, 2014








mjb.


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

mixed seafood(prawns,chipirones & queenie scallops) with gnocchi,smoked pancetta & broccoli





  








GNOCCHI WITH MIXED SEAFOOD 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014











  








GNOCCHI WITH MIXED SEAFOOD 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014












  








GNOCCHI WITH MIXED SEAFOOD 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014











  








GNOCCHI WITH MIXED SEAFOOD 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014












  








GNOCCHI WITH MIXED SEAFOOD 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014











  








GNOCCHI WITH MIXED SEAFOOD 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014












  








GNOCCHI WITH MIXED SEAFOOD 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014











  








GNOCCHI WITH MIXED SEAFOOD 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Now that is a nice first post! Welcome, JonPaul! Looks amazing!


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

GeneMachine said:


> Now that is a nice first post! Welcome, JonPaul! Looks amazing!


cheers,gm!! pretty handy with the old spuds & camera yourself!!


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

smoked mackerel dauphinoise with wholegrain mustard & gruyere





  








SMOKED MACKEREL DAUPHINOISE 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014











  








SMOKED MACKEREL DAUPHINOISE 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014












  








SMOKED MACKEREL DAUPHINOISE 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014











  








SMOKED MACKEREL DAUPHINOISE 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014












  








SMOKED MACKEREL DAUPHINOISE 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014











  








SMOKED MACKEREL DAUPHINOISE 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014












  








SMOKED MACKEREL DAUPHINOISE 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014











  








SMOKED MACKEREL DAUPHINOISE 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014












  








SMOKED MACKEREL DAUPHINOISE 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014











  








SMOKED MACKEREL DAUPHINOISE 014.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Gnocchis with fresh peas and young onions.





  








IMG_0974.JPG




__
french fries


__
Jan 5, 2014


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Another dish of Pommes Boulangeres:





  








IMG_1639.JPG




__
french fries


__
Jan 5, 2014


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Tartiflette:





  








IMG_1603.JPG




__
french fries


__
Jan 5, 2014


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

cornmeal/buttermilk double dipped fish & mixed seafood with french fries & coleslaw




  








FRIED FISH & SEAFOOD 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014











  








FRIED FISH & SEAFOOD 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014












  








FRIED FISH & SEAFOOD 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014











  








FRIED FISH & SEAFOOD 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014












  








FRIED FISH & SEAFOOD 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

So many spuds , guess its my turn lol.

*Bacalhau Gomes de Sa*

Portuguese inspired dish. Boiled and shredded bacalhau , sauteed onions , whole black olives (no pits), parsley , S&P , and fried potato cubes.

With a side of white rice.





  








Bacalhau gomes de sa.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Jan 5, 2014


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

fish pie(monk fish,salmon,smoked haddock loin,prawns & green lipped mussels)with petit pois & smoked bacon





  








FISH PIE 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014











  








FISH PIE 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014












  








FISH PIE 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014











  








FISH PIE 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014












  








FISH PIE 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014











  








FISH PIE 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014












  








FISH PIE 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014











  








FISH PIE 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014












  








FISH PIE 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014











  








FISH PIE 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014












  








FISH PIE 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

That looks great JonPaul! It reminds me just a little of a episode I watched the other day of _Cooking at Home with Julia and Jacques _where Jacques used bread instead of potatoes but baked a layered seafood dish in a sort of bread canoe, using the bread crumbs dug out. I realize no potato but very similar assortment of seafood along with leeks. Great photography as well.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Wait a minute - as the host I have to decide which dish is the best?  Could be tough.  Already some great stuff, there's a few dishes I still expect to see.

Koukouvagia's potato leek stew is something I've been thinking of trying for a while.  Chefbuba's sandwich and fries - classic!  And Chris' burger plate?  VERY nice looking!

I don't recall ever having cucumbers in potato salad as GeneMachine presented, will keep that pairing in mind.  Mdal2684 hit close to home, so to speak, planning on doing something similar for dinner Monday.

And the "new kid" Jonpaul?  He's not afraid to jump right in.  And I know what he means about Wales.  I was only there for a few days, but would love to go back and spend some time.

Good work so far, everyone!

mjb.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

teamfat said:


> I don't recall ever having cucumbers in potato salad as GeneMachine presented, will keep that pairing in mind.


That is absolutely a Bavarian classic, you have to try it!

I will mostly present some local stuff for this challenge, I guess. Potatoes are rather integral to Bavarian cooking.


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

eastshores said:


> That looks great JonPaul! It reminds me just a little of a episode I watched the other day of _Cooking at Home with Julia and Jacques _where Jacques used bread instead of potatoes but baked a layered seafood dish in a sort of bread canoe, using the bread crumbs dug out. I realize no potato but very similar assortment of seafood along with leeks. Great photography as well.


fresh outta canoes i'm afraid,eastshores!!thanks for the kind words,much appreciated/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif!


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

teamfat said:


> Wait a minute - as the host I have to decide which dish is the best? Could be tough. Already some great stuff, there's a few dishes I still expect to see.
> 
> Koukouvagia's potato leek stew is something I've been thinking of trying for a while. Chefbuba's sandwich and fries - classic! And Chris' burger plate? VERY nice looking!
> 
> ...


"croesawu, i cymru".....welcome back,to wales...for when you return,teamfat!


----------



## jason hanna (Jan 6, 2014)

new guy here but wanted to post some stuff on the potato challenge i have one ide like to show bacon wrapped fillet mignon with roasted red n green pepper white and sweet potato with a red a green pepper couli on the side a caged potato hope yas like it it was a creation for a first dinner with my now fiance.




  








47562_462452125308_2961426_n.jpg




__
jason hanna


__
Jan 6, 2014


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

"deconstructed"smoked mackerel dauphinoise from post #30.basically the same ingredients except that i used gnocchi,substituted double(heavy) with light(single) cream,left out the bay,added a micro planed clove of garlic & a glug of pinot grigio to cut the sauce,lost the lettuce & used broccoli.so,no real changes




  








GNOCCHI & SMOKED MACKEREL 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 6, 2014











  








GNOCCHI & SMOKED MACKEREL 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 6, 2014












  








GNOCCHI & SMOKED MACKEREL 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 6, 2014











  








GNOCCHI & SMOKED MACKEREL 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 6, 2014












  








GNOCCHI & SMOKED MACKEREL 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 6, 2014











  








GNOCCHI & SMOKED MACKEREL 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 6, 2014












  








GNOCCHI & SMOKED MACKEREL 014.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 6, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Moules frites*

As a Belgian I have a moral obligation to post moules frites. Frites "Bintje", handcut, fried twice.





  








MosselFriet.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 6, 2014








@JonPaul; great dishes! Welcome to ChefTalk.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Potato soup made with... buttermilk*

We call it stampers or karnemelk stampers. Karnemelk is dutch for buttermilk. This is a very old dish, many times still served in the Lent period before Easter.

It is so simple to make; peel, boil and mash potatoes, add warmed (not boiling!) buttermilk a bit at a time and turn them into quite a thick soup. Add s&p and if available a fresh chiffonade of sorrel leaves from the garden. In the old days this was eaten with a slice of dark bread and cheese, sometimes Gouda-style but mostly with a softer Belgian abbey cheese. A real must was to add a little "beurre noisette", butter melted until it starts to smell like hazelnut. That was it.

Depending on the region, the name of the dish changed and other stuff was added, like our famous gray shrimp from the North-Sea or a poached egg or whatever.

Some bistros have revived the dish and occasionally offer a dish like I made, a bit more pimped with everything in it; cheese, shrimp, poached egg, beurre noisette.





  








karnemelkStampers1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 6, 2014











  








karnemelkStampers2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 6, 2014


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Moules frites*
> 
> As a Belgian I have a moral obligation to post moules frites. Frites "Bintje", handcut, fried twice.
> 
> @JonPaul; great dishes! Welcome to ChefTalk.


wowsa!!good lookin' chips,chris




  








MOULES FRITS 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 6, 2014


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Hehe, was thinking about moules frites as my non-bavarian contribution this month. I'd move to Belgium just for that. (Not to speak of the beer)... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Chris, I would like to hire you as my personal chef.


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

Humbly offered my

Loaded Hassleback





  








IMAG1533.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jul 22, 2013








front





  








IMAG1537.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jul 22, 2013








Back

Cheers!

EDG


----------



## mdal2684 (Jan 1, 2014)

One more I made today. Hash browns with spinach tossed in a bit of bacon fat, topped with a tomato chutney, topped with smoke house bacon, finished with 2 basted eggs.





  








20140106_141813.jpg




__
mdal2684


__
Jan 6, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

Here is my submission! It's a potato, red pepper and leek gratin. Was delicious!





  








tumblr_inline_myzjuc8Fj51qaqrbp.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jan 6, 2014












  








tumblr_inline_myzjucieVJ1qaqrbp.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jan 6, 2014












  








tumblr_inline_myzjuhCSZp1qaqrbp.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jan 6, 2014












  








1545934_10152089267939407_432805637_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jan 6, 2014








Lots of great dishes this month!


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

my take on fingerlings





  








RP7.jpg




__
dillbert


__
Jan 6, 2014












  








RP8.jpg




__
dillbert


__
Jan 6, 2014








another way . . .

(ignore the bits in the middle....)





  








RP5.jpg




__
dillbert


__
Jan 6, 2014


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

View media item 91355
Saffron long pepper pomme anna type thing.

View media item 91356
Pan fried redskins.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

My pommes Anna:





  








PommesAnna.JPG




__
french fries


__
Jan 7, 2014


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Dillbert said:


> my take on fingerlings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That roast and potatoes look amazing to me. I'm sure it was super tasty!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

French Fries said:


> My pommes Anna:


Ah ha a one upper.


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

Had these oven fries for dinner this evening.





  








Meatloaf with oven fries.jpg




__
wlong


__
Jan 7, 2014


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

beastmasterflex said:


> Ah ha a one upper.


I still have to try them with saffron though. Sounds delicious. Next time! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow.  Just barely into it, and already such a fine array of delectable delights.  Potatoes, like rice, are such a foundation for so many dishes in so many cultures, a blank canvas for culinary artists to show off and shine.  I was at a friend's house this evening to watch the Auburn - FSU game, he did a Tunisian style lamb and potato dish that was really tasty.  I need to work on a harissa recipe, or just go with store bought for now - it tastes like the father of Jamaican jerk.  Great stuff, like the posts in this challenge.

mjb.


----------



## ghislaine (Nov 20, 2013)

holy cats - everything looks SO amazing this month!!!

Jon Paul - you've inspired me to do a fish pie for dinner tonight.

And made me realize that I need to completely rethink my submission for the month.

I can't imagine having to choose a winner and we're not even halfway through the month!


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

spicy pork ball rendang with potatoes & saffron rice.naturally,most people associate rice with curries.in reality,the humble spud figures in a lot of asian dishes,as with malaysian rendang.i covered both bases with this one!!





  








PORK BALL RENDANG 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014











  








PORK BALL RENDANG 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014












  








PORK BALL RENDANG 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014











  








PORK BALL RENDANG 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014












  








PORK BALL RENDANG 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014


----------



## mdal2684 (Jan 1, 2014)

Jonpaul- that looks absolutely stunning and delicious! Good job!


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

mdal2684 said:


> Jonpaul- that looks absolutely stunning and delicious! Good job!


well thank you mdal,much appreciated.i'm flattered/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif!!


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

i used to have a place in portugal.down on the algarve it was.picturesque little fishing village called carvoeiro.the balcony overlooked the sea & there was a grill with it's own chimney,built into the corner.i used to grill fish & seafood landed by the little fishing boats,the same day it was caught & wash it down with ice cold vinho verde.i also used to cook cataplana on the grill.every time i use my cataplana it reminds me of how beautiful portugal is,how lovely the portuguese people are & how wonderful the food is.clever too,explorers/mariners without match,they also invented the cataplana,the original pressure cooker.eat yer hearts out prestige et al!!they are also past masters at surf n' turf.

marinaded pork belly,prawn & little neck clam cataplana with cherry bomb peppers served a la mode(no,not with ice cream!)with potatoes & asparagus.the portuguese love their spuds.





  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014











  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014












  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014











  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014












  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014











  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014












  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014











  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014












  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014











  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014












  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014











  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014












  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 014.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014











  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014












  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 021.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014


----------



## mise (Aug 19, 2013)

Well I finally am getting a day off this week, we did a little Iron Chef competition today and we used potato in one of our dishes. I'll post up later. It was escolar wrapped in bacon, a kimchi gastrique, fried brussel sprouts, and dashi cooked potato. We had to make two dishes in 30 min, and that is one we came up with.


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

Sounds very interesting. With the dashi cooked potato, do you mean it was just boiled in dashi stock and served? Or how was it prepared?


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Potato croquettes*

A good decade ago, in this country it was unthinkable to have a dinner party without making croquettes. Quite a job if you had invited a lot of people. You have to make them the day before because they will need to set. Nothing difficult though; peel and cook potatoes. While still warm do all this; put through a foodmill, add little eggyolks, little bit of butter, s&p and pipe them in a long sausage. Let cool entirely and let set in the fridge. Cut in small cylinders, roll in beaten egg, then in breadcrumbs. This time I added some flaked almonds to the breadcrumbs. Deepfry a few at a time.

(This dish was already posted in the fig challenge)





  








EendMetVijgen2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 7, 2013











  








EendMetVijgen3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 7, 2013











  








EendMetVijgen4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 7, 2013








Edit; @Nicko ; the recipe was posted in the "fig" challenge; http://www.cheftalk.com/t/77309/challenge-september-2013-figs/60#post_441625


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Potato croquettes*
> 
> A good decade ago, in this country it was unthinkable to have a dinner party without making croquettes. Quite a job if you had invited a lot of people. You have to make them the day before because they will need to set. Nothing difficult though; peel and cook potatoes. While still warm do all this; put through a foodmill, add little eggyolks, little bit of butter, s&p and pipe them in a long sausage. Let cool entirely and let set in the fridge. Cut in small cylinders, roll in beaten egg, then in breadcrumbs. This time I added some flaked almonds to the breadcrumbs. Deepfry a few at a time.
> 
> (This dish was already posted in the fig challenge)


nice job/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif!! pretty as a picture & damn tasty looking,too/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!!


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

I was thinking of what to do for this challenge and one of my favorite potato dishes is "cakes". I thought of adding salmon into them, and that led to the tzatziki with dill and finally I did a quick pickle of red onion. I enjoyed it a lot.

Well seasoned since the fish will help flavor the potatoes. The weather is nice so I'm cooking outside.





  








sc1.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jan 8, 2014








After the potatoes are cooked, riced, then combine fish and flake/fold. Additional thyme, salt, and pepper was added. I added a little mayo as a binder.





  








sc2.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jan 8, 2014








Finished dish. I particularly enjoyed the greek yogurt as almost like a sour cream with the potato





  








sc3.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jan 8, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Quiche with potatoes, carrot, ham and mozzarella*

I never ever throw left-over boiled potatoes away. Make a quiche with all kinds of left-overs like this one made with what was in the fridge; boiled potato, boiled carrot, ham and mozzarella. I always use store-bought puff pastry but of course you can make your own pastry. Add an egg/eggyolk/cream/milk mixture. Mostly I do 200 ml cream, 100 ml full fat milk, 1 whole egg, 1 egg yolk, plenty seasoning. Mix together and pour over the filling. In a hot 200°C oven for 35 minutes. Amen. (pictures date from januari 2012)





  








quicheAardappelHamMozzarella.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 9, 2014











  








quicheAardappelHamMozzarella1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 9, 2014











  








quicheAardappelHamMozzarella2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 9, 2014


----------



## hayden (Dec 1, 2013)

Alrighty, here's my rendition of a childhood favourite:





  








011213_stuffed-sweet-potato_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Jan 10, 2014








Stuffed Spuds!

Stuffing: Mashed sweet potato, ghee, feta, spring onions, slaw
Topping: Natural yoghurt, smoked salmon "bacon", spring onions, provolone dolce
Slaw: Red cabbage, white cabbage, carrot, broccoli stalk, green chilli


----------



## hayden (Dec 1, 2013)

May as well throw this one in to the ring as well:





  








220313_perogies_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Jan 10, 2014








These were my first attempt at a traditional potato & cheese pierogi. Served with some sautéed red onion, celery and asparagus, then drizzled with a sour cream & chive sauce.

Photo's back from March 2013...unfortunately I've not had these in many months as I've been avoiding white potatoes and flour lately.


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

Hayden said:


> Alrighty, here's my rendition of a childhood favourite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never though to make a baked potato with sweet potatoes as a main dish for some reason. I think the ghee and slaw would definitely make this dish for me. I am going to give this a try. 


ChrisBelgium said:


> *Quiche with potatoes, carrot, ham and mozzarella*
> 
> I never ever throw left-over boiled potatoes away. Make a quiche with all kinds of left-overs like this one made with what was in the fridge; boiled potato, boiled carrot, ham and mozzarella. I always use store-bought puff pastry but of course you can make your own pastry. Add an egg/eggyolk/cream/milk mixture. Mostly I do 200 ml cream, 100 ml full fat milk, 1 whole egg, 1 egg yolk, plenty seasoning. Mix together and pour over the filling. In a hot 200°C oven for 35 minutes. Amen. (pictures date from januari 2012)
> 
> ...


That crust makes me wonder why I always trim my crusts. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I actually haven't eaten potatoes this month yet, besides one portion of french fries. Shame on me...

I seem to be living on rice and noodles these days!

Anyway, here are some "old" creations.

The pictures aren't great, but it is meant well 





  








3- dinner.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jan 10, 2014








Roast potato, roast onion, belly pork and satay sauce & a dollop of sour cream

All prepared on the bbq (except for the satay sauce)





  








3- plated meal with corn on cob and sour cream wit




__
butzy


__
Jan 10, 2014








And another bbq meal:

Roast potato, roast onion, pork chop, sweet corn with sour cream and chives


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Where's the Latkes? Soup? Chowder?

Anyway, on to my contribution, another fried potato.

My favorite way to prepare a sweet potato is to peel, slice it about 1/4-3/8 inch thick. Season with a cajun/blackening seasoning and pan fry in some butter. However, today's meal was a tagine, so I decided to switch it up a bit. I used about 1 1/2 teaspoon 5 spice powder, 1/4 teaspoon salt, 1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper. I didn't use all the mix either. And I used a neutral flavored oil, grapeseed in this instance instead of butter, though butter would still have been good.

For my taste, I seasoned the sweet potato lightly on both sides. As I posted in the Cinnamon challenge, it doesn't take much cinnamon for my taste buds. But surely, season to your preferred taste. I recommend a pan that releases well. I chose cast iron.





  








2014-01-10 17.24.03.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 11, 2014








Cook it until it's golden brown and flip. That middle one is going a little slow and I'll need to do some turning and flipping to even out the cooking a bit on some.





  








2014-01-10 17.27.28.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 11, 2014








Along side the tagine. I used no cinnamon in this tagine letting the sweet potato carry that flavor into the dish in combined bites.





  








2014-01-10 18.14.49.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 11, 2014








I hope to do a Frico next week.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

phatch said:


> Where's the Latkes? Soup? Chowder?


Working on the soup, phatch - pictures this evening


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Phatch wanted soup - phatch shall get soup:

Potatoes, onion and leek:





  








IMG_0918.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 11, 2014








slightly browned





  








IMG_0922.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 11, 2014








And simmered with chicken stock. Meanwhile, some Parma ham and some chanterelles and cepes get sautéed:





  








IMG_0926.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 11, 2014








And the potatoes are purdeed and served with the mushrooms and ham and a wee bit of truffles.





  








IMG_0931.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 11, 2014


----------



## lesorcier (Jan 9, 2014)

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Hamburger with panfried potatoes with dille and garlic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lesorcier (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you! I'm adding this to the selection of rolls in my shop.


----------



## lesorcier (Jan 9, 2014)

This looks perfectly elegant.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

phatch said:


> Where's the Latkes? Soup? Chowder?


Yes, there are still some dishes not adequately represented, in my opinion. Numerous french fries, but none by FrenchFries ;-) But those gnocchi looked really good!

No purple peruvians yet?

mjb.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

teamfat said:


> Numerous french fries, but none by FrenchFries ;-) But those gnocchi looked really good!


I know! What am I doing, right? PS: Thanks for the comment on the gnocchi. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

No purple peruvians, but I have some purple Vitellotte in the pantry. Not for today, though. Today is going to be VERY Bavarian.....


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

No latkes, but .... close enough maybe? Shredded potato pancakes, sour cream and smoked salmon. My apologies for the blurry picture.





  








salmon.png




__
french fries


__
Jan 12, 2014


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Nooo... FF - I am curing some salmon in the fridge right now, I wanted to present that one


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Gratin Dauphinois*

One of my absolute favorite potato preparations is a gratin Dauphinois. Basically thinly sliced raw potato cooked in a cream/milk mixture. Maybe a lot more tricky than it sounds, at least, that's my experience!

As far as I know there are 2 "schools" in the preparation of a perfect gratin Dauphinois; precook the slices in cream/milk or not to precook. When you don't precook, there's a chance they will be cooked unevenly and it takes 45-60 minutes in the oven. Or, precook for only a few minutes and finish in the oven, like I now always do. Even then it's never a guarantee you will have a perfect gratin. Yesterday my gratin tasted perfectly but the slices all fell apart when serving... ah well.

In case you want to know how I make them; peel and slice potatoes around 2mm thick; do NOT rinse!! Speaking of rinsing; now rinse a cooking pot with cold water first, discard the water but don't dry the pot (this prevents milk from boiling over, ask grandma), add a mixture of 50/50 cream/milk and bring to a boil with 1-2 finely chopped cloves of garlic (a must!), bay leaf, salt, pepper and nutmeg. Add potato slices for 4-6 minutes. Butter an ovendish (I use individual pots), carefully add the potato slices using a skimmer, then add the liquid until covered. Optional; grated cheese of your choice, I used manchego this time. Purists don't use cheese but who cares? Bake in the oven at 200°C for around 20 minutes or until golden brown





  








GratinDauphinoisLambSalad.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 12, 2014


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I'll just insert my video.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

And here's my potato soup.

Chop some onion. Start to sweat it with the fat of your choice. Tonight it was bacon drippings and butter. Season with rosemary, sage, thyme S&P.





  








2014-01-12 16.51.31.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 13, 2014








Meanwhile, grate two big potatoes.





  








2014-01-12 16.59.19.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 13, 2014








Add some minced garlic, let it cook with the onions for a minute or so, then add the grated potatoes and bring up to level with chicken stock.





  








2014-01-12 17.01.46.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 13, 2014








Bring to a high simmer/low boil. Every few minutes, scrape up the bottom of the pan. The exact timing and heat settings vary with the pan and stove. Eventually you'll start to get toasted potatoes and starch that stick. You want it to pick up some color. Scrape the bottom of the pan carefully and thoroughly all the way into the corners to prevent any scorching or burning.





  








2014-01-12 17.10.19.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 13, 2014








You want toasty bits like you see below.





  








2014-01-12 17.11.03.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 13, 2014








It will get thicker and gummier as the potatoes break down.





  








2014-01-12 17.22.36.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 13, 2014








After 25-30 minutes its starting to smooth out a bit. Time to puree.





  








2014-01-12 17.35.57.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 13, 2014








I opt for the hand blender for the task of pureeing it.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











2014-01-12 17.36.55.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 13, 2014








Add half and half and cubed potatoes to your desired thickness. Check and adjust your seasoning.





  








2014-01-12 17.38.13.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 13, 2014








Simmer carefully, avoiding the boil. That will curdle your milk. Keep scraping the bottom every few minutes as the starch and potatoes continue to settle.





  








2014-01-12 17.39.05.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 13, 2014








Still lookihng for those dark toasty bits. They mostly dissolve back into the broth.





  








2014-01-12 17.57.28.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 13, 2014








Garnish with bacon, sharp cheddar cheese and green onion.





  








2014-01-12 18.10.41.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 13, 2014


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

View of the pot to review the scraping of the pan bottom. It's that transition into the curve that's hard to scrape up and prevent burning. Still, only nicely browned, no burning.





  








2014-01-12 18.54.15.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 13, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Never thought of grating the potatoes, good idea phatch.


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

I was not sure if I should have entered this last month in the mushrooms or this month as potatoes. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Small Yukon's carved like mushrooms and roasted.




  








mushrooms (2).jpg




__
wlong


__
Jan 14, 2014


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

More gratin. Mine is with blue cheese, the kid's with fontina.





  








20140113_191806.jpg




__
kuan


__
Jan 14, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Love those potatooms


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Halfway through the month.  Quite a pleasant array of dishes.  This is going to be tough to decide.

mjb.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

And more gratin! This time the potatoes are maybe something à la "*pommes Duchesse".*

Pommes Duchesse are made with potato, egg yolk and a little butter, absolutely no liquid like milk or they will collapse in the oven. Indeed, the pommes Duchesse are normally piped in a nice pointy little towers like the Duchesse's ti.. eh, hairdo, and put in the oven until nicely browned.

Mine here are more "pommes Duke", well, they are piped without using a nozzle into some kind of... balls. I piped them around the edges of an oven dish, leaving the center part for a velouté (roux + chicken stock since I hate fish stock) with shortly poached left-over seafood from my freezer in there. A sprinkle of breadcrumbs and a tan from the oven, et voilà. (pictures from September 2012)





  








vispannetje1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 16, 2014











  








vispannetje2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 16, 2014











  








vispannetje3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 16, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

LeSorcier said:


> Thank you! I'm adding this to the selection of rolls in my shop.


Sorry I haven't noticed your question in the post before the one I quote, Sorcier. I guess you might have seen the answer which is in post 21?

_"...the dough is coated with a thin layer of slurry made with rice flour. This flour doesn't contain gluten, so it doesn't stretch when rising_." Hence why the top layer is crackling.


----------



## lesorcier (Jan 9, 2014)

*Potato Focaccia*





  








DSC_0552.JPG




__
lesorcier


__
Jan 16, 2014








Make focaccia dough. Nothing fancy, just a straight dough with a little honey and olive oil. Retard it overnight.





  








DSC_0556.JPG




__
lesorcier


__
Jan 16, 2014








Next day slather baby Yukons with extra virgin and bake about 45 minutes at 425. Crush them 1/2" thick with the bottom of a small, heavy pan.





  








DSC_0561.JPG




__
lesorcier


__
Jan 16, 2014








Season them with cracked peppercorns, _fleur de sel, _and garlic and put back in the oven 10 minutes_._





  








DSC_0570.JPG




__
lesorcier


__
Jan 16, 2014








Flatten the dough on a floured surface and transfer it to a lightly cornmealed peel.





  








DSC_0564.JPG




__
lesorcier


__
Jan 16, 2014








This is how I use truffle oil: dilute 1/2 oz truffle oil in 8 oz extra virgin over homegrown. (Herbs. Homegrown herbs.) I want to taste potatoes, not truffle oil. Nor do I want to be scraping rosemary off my tongue all day.





  








DSC_0575.JPG




__
lesorcier


__
Jan 16, 2014








Douse the focaccia with plenty of oil, then put on a heavy layer of shaved Parm. Break up the potatoes and spread them over. Season with more sel, pepper, garlic and a few rep pepper flakes.





  








DSC_0578.JPG




__
lesorcier


__
Jan 16, 2014








Bake them about 10 minutes on a hot stone.





  








DSC_0599.JPG




__
lesorcier


__
Jan 16, 2014








A little homemade creme fraiche and it tastes like... POTATOES! Potatoes to the tenth power and sour cream with Parmesan. Oh boy!





  








DSC_0603.JPG




__
lesorcier


__
Jan 16, 2014








Oh my God I couldn't eat another bite. Well okay just one... mmm...


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

First let me saw what there are some amazing entries. Makes you realize why so many chefs love the potato. Ok all here is my (it still freezing in Chicago Mr. Biggelsworth...) winter potato soup. I only wish my photos were half as nice as @ChrisBelgium

Little butter in my pan





  








CAM00022.jpg




__
nicko


__
Jan 16, 2014








Saute my onions





  








CAM00024.jpg




__
nicko


__
Jan 16, 2014








Added some celery I had that needed to be used up. Also added several tablespoons of flour for my thickening.





  








CAM00029.jpg




__
nicko


__
Jan 16, 2014








Added my cubed potatoes and then some pheasant stock I had (I hunt often so have plenty to use up). Also added a bay leaf





  








CAM00031.jpg




__
nicko


__
Jan 16, 2014








Took out 2-3 cups of the cubed potatoes out for garnish and pureed the soup





  








CAM00032.jpg




__
nicko


__
Jan 16, 2014








Finished the soup with a little heavy cream and then added the potatoes back and also some home cured ham as an extra garnish.





  








CAM00035.jpg




__
nicko


__
Jan 16, 2014








This was excellent and I received some good compliments on it.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Looks like a good soup. How strong is the pheasant stock? What herbs work best with that?

Anyway, on to my Frico Ripieni, which I probably spelled wrong.

Build your filling. As this is potato month, a potato filling is necessary. Basically fry together potato and onion well seasoned with salt and pepper. Some thyme or rosemary wouldn't be out of place, but I didn't go that way today. There are many different ways you can approach this and none of them are really wrong. I've taken a liking to a technique from Cook's Illustrated with a par boiled potato, then frying it. This method cooks, swells and sets the surface starch so it takes on a good sear in the frying step.

Peel, slice and put the potato slices in water. Bring it to a boil. After it boils vigorously, drain.





  








2014-01-17 08.14.14.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 17, 2014








Start frying the potatoes in some fat or oil. Add some onion about half way through the cooking.





  








2014-01-17 08.32.50.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 17, 2014








While the filling is cooking, prepare the cheese. Montasio is traditional. I've never been served it or even seen it, it's quite hard to find. I've been pretty happy with a blend of mostly one of the Emmental class cheeses and a little added parmesan. Today, I'm using Jarlsberg, technically a Goutaler cheese but it shares a lot with the Emmental cheeses. And it's quite reasonably priced.





  








2014-01-17 08.32.42.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 17, 2014








Filling is nicely toasted and fully tender, so set it aside. Bacon would be a nice addition to the filling as well, but this isn't the bacon challenge.





  








2014-01-17 08.37.48.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 17, 2014








Use a non-stick or well seasoned cast iron/carbon steel pan. I'm using a 10 inch teflon pan here. Sprinkle in about 1/4 of the cheese into an even layer in a hot pan over medium heat.





  








2014-01-17 08.42.15.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 17, 2014








Quickly lay in a single layer of the filling. You can't spread it around much or you'll mess up your cheese layer.





  








2014-01-17 08.42.53.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 17, 2014








Top with another 1/4 of the grated cheese.





  








2014-01-17 08.43.22.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 17, 2014








As the edges set first, work a rubber or silicone spatula under the edges. Work further into the center as it sets gradually loosening the whole frico.





  








2014-01-17 08.44.55.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 17, 2014








Check the bottom for color.





  








2014-01-17 08.45.06.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 17, 2014








Flip it. I flipped it freehand in the pan with a skillet toss. Hooray for me. This filling was pretty well set into the cheese, but not all filling types will survive that kind of a flip. If your skills or filling aren't appropriate for a pan flip, slip the frico out onto a plate and invert it back into the pan. Continue cooking until the other side has crisped up.





  








2014-01-17 08.45.25.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 17, 2014








This is actually the second frico, cooked and cut with a pizza cutter.





  








2014-01-17 08.59.35.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 17, 2014








Layer a few slices together, top with some salad greens, drizzle with a little vinaigrette and enjoy.





  








2014-01-17 08.53.39.jpg




__
phatch


__
Jan 17, 2014


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi folks. Some classics not presented yet:

EVOO and pimenton potatoes.





  








9735836177_470c93a0bd_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jan 17, 2014








Pommes fondant





  








9473065975_b9b4cfc71a_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jan 17, 2014








Hasselback potatoes





  








12000898154_113736d777_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jan 17, 2014








Inverted cottage pie.





  








GiJerMg.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jan 17, 2014








Cheers people. Great entries.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Those are nice. 

There was a Hasselback entry earlier. picture was a little dim, but looked yummy.


----------



## lesorcier (Jan 9, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Well.. I may be stretching here, but since it's a bit cold here I wanted to make a favorite of mine.. maybe it's because I have so much Irish in me. There are potatoes in this /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif corned beef and cabbage





  








WP_20140117_003.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jan 17, 2014


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

I kind of realize that image looks like some kind of red spider crawling out of a nasty pile of dung.. with potatoes for good measure.

I should have left this simply to "what did you eat tonight"

I have some ideas that haven't been shown yet in this thread.. I'll be working on them soon!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

It looked good to me!

mjb.


----------



## hayden (Dec 1, 2013)

Recreated a favourite of mine from a local restaurant tonight, with a few twists as is normal with what I cook. The original dish is "house made potato gnocchi, tomato, spinach and gorgonzola sauce (add prawns)", and here's my rendition:





  








180114_baked-gnocchi-prawn-boccoccini_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Jan 18, 2014












  








180114_baked-gnocchi-prawn-boccoccini_2_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Jan 18, 2014








Sweet potato gnocchi* w/ prawns and a tomato, spinach and bocconcini sauce.

* Made with a combination of arrowroot/tapioca flour and coconut flour (instead of regular plain flour) to produce a gluten-free, grain-free gnocchi. Consistency's getting there, though I'll add about 1/2 cup less arrowroot/tapioca flour next time.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

teamfat said:


> It looked good to me!
> 
> mjb.


I love this kind of cooking too. Looking at the most recent contributions, seems like you're going to have plenty to choose from, mjb!

@ordo; glad to see back! How was the vacation?


----------



## lesorcier (Jan 9, 2014)

> I kind of realize that image looks like some kind of red spider crawling out of a nasty pile of dung..


Are you kidding? I wanted to jump inside my computer and eat the thing!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Phatch that looks extraordinary!

Eastshores I'm dying for corned beef and cabbage now!!!!!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@phatch pheasant stock is not that strong at all it actually comes out with a wonderful taste for soups and has a beautiful golden color that reminds of consomme. I actually think it is not as intense as chicken stock actually but maybe I am wrong. Your frico looks great I am going to try that.

@ordo awesome awesome awesome. Can you tell me what is a hasselback potato I have never heard of that?

Here is a pheasant potpie I did with cubed Idaho potatoes. I used a technique with the potatoes I don't often use which is I put the cubed potatoes in a small bowl with water and microwaved them for 5 minutes. This par-boiled the potatoes enough that I did not have to go through the hassle of putting a pot of water on and par-boiling them that way. Added them to the pheasant pot pie stew and they finished with the perfect texture.





  








P1000721.JPG




__
nicko


__
Jan 19, 2014












  








P1000726.JPG




__
nicko


__
Jan 19, 2014












  








P1000733.JPG




__
nicko


__
Jan 19, 2014












  








P1000737.JPG




__
nicko


__
Jan 19, 2014


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

ChrisBelgium said:


> Looking at the most recent contributions, seems like you're going to have plenty to choose from, mjb!


I know! From @Hayden and the sweet potato gnocchi to simple delights like @ordo and those pimenton potatoes there is just such a range of dishes. Sweet potatoes seem underrepresented, and thought there might be more examples of shepard's and cottage pies. But we still have a couple weeks to go.

I may actually make something like @phatch's soup for Sunday dinner. So many choices!

mjb.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

DAT PHEASANT PIE!!!

I only made a humble cottage pie yesterday. Mince, onions, carrots, potatoes, thyme and guiness:





  








IMG_0949.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 19, 2014








Fry the aromatics with the mince, boil the potatoes:





  








IMG_0952.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 19, 2014








Mash the potatoes, add milk and cheese, A bit of nutmeg for flavour:





  








IMG_0955.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 19, 2014








Bake:





  








IMG_0960.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 19, 2014








And serve:





  








IMG_0962.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 19, 2014


----------



## hayden (Dec 1, 2013)

teamfat said:


> Sweet potatoes seem underrepresented


I can fix that!

We were given some deep sea crabs by my sister-in-law's partner today, which were caught locally off the coast of Lancelin, WA by himself and his crew:





  








IMG_0138.jpg




__
hayden


__
Jan 19, 2014








(Apologies for the low-quality photo)

The intention was to use the claws as a presentation piece within the chowder, but the shells were so ridiculously thick that I opted to just hammer the claws (literally...hammer) and remove the meat beforehand. Took away from the look of the dish for sure, but took nothing away from the flavour!





  








190114_salmon-crab-chowder_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Jan 19, 2014








Coconut-based salmon & crab chowder w/ sweet potato and broccoli, topped with "salmon bacon" (fried smoked salmon...try it!).


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

@Nicko that crust looks perfect.

A hassleback potato is not a dish, it's a preparation of the potato. As you can see in ordo's picture it's a whole potato with several slices. You have to shave a little bit of potato off the bottom so that it sits without rolling. Then take your knife and cut slits along the potato like an accordion. Don't cut all the way through, you want the potato to stay together. Season as you please and roast. I like to use this method when I have company. It looks very elegant to place a whole potato on a plate and I find that the slits allow for more seasoning to be absorbed. It's also very easy to eat, slice by slice 

@ordo how did you get so many slits, did you use a tool other than a knife? I can't get mine so fine.





  








lamb.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 19, 2014


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Did some potato pancakes with home-cured salmon fot lunch today:

First, pack the salmon into 2 3rd salt and 1 3rd brown sugar, together with dill, cracked pepper and fennel seeds:





  








IMG_0914.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 19, 2014








Weigh it down and let it cure in the fridge for a couple of days.





  








IMG_0917.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 19, 2014








Grind some potatoes and onions and form a dough with egg and a bit of flour, salt, pepper and nutmeg:





  








IMG_0973.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 19, 2014








And fry flat pancakes of it in lard:





  








IMG_0976.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 19, 2014








And serve with sour cream and the gravlax.





  








IMG_0977.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 19, 2014


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

ordo said:


> Hi folks. Some classics not presented yet:
> 
> EVOO and pimenton potatoes.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! How do you get your hasselbacks sliced so thinly? I would love to learn how to make Pommes Fondant.

Nicko Hasselback Potatoes are the Swedish version of baked potatoes. They were popularized as the namesake dish of the restaurant at the Hasselbacken Hotel in Stockholm, Sweden.

All the entries look fantastic!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello guys and gals.

For the Hasselback potatoes I use a super sharp Masamoto 240 mm. gyuto, my pulse and my eyes. I was kind of a knife nerd some years ago and keep my knives well sharpened today without being obsessive. Koukou described the method pretty well. I make a cut on the bottom and then cut just feeling it. It's the only time I use my reading glasses in the kitchen, cause the cut is so precise.

@Chris: I'm still on vacation, but need to come here (I mean to Buenos Aires) to attend, guess what: taxes, bills, card payments, etc. There's no peace of mind living in a metropolis according to contemporary standards. I hate that.

I can't say how much I like all entries here. Just beautiful dishes.

Now this one is something special for the lazy persons. The infamous potato chips tortilla by Adrian Ferrá.





  








11495409886_fb67c5a6bb_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jan 19, 2014








Who dares to present a raclette?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Cook's Illustrated places a wooden chopstick on each side o f the potato as maximum cutting depth guides.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

phatch said:


> Cook's Illustrated places a wooden chopstick on each side o f the potato as maximum cutting depth guides.


That's a good idea.. I've seen someone suggest sitting it inside a saucer for the same purpose.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've never attempted a spanish potato tortilla. I'll have to wait and see if I get motivated.


----------



## cookbookchef (Jan 20, 2014)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gifGreetings To One and All,

I am NEW to this Chef Talk Forum and the First thing that caught my Eye was this very interesting Potato Challenge for January 2014!!

I would like to be involved with this Challenge, I just need to know the rules and or guidelines please. Also, is their a particular deadline that I will need to have my submission entered by?

I Highly Appreciate Any Response Given, and I hope Ya'll Have the BEST DAY EVER!!!!!!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Post something you made with potatoes. It needs to be your own photo of the dish.  This challenge ends at the end of the month of January.

There is no winner as such. Just someone who participated is picked by the current host to host the next months' challenge.  Participating is winning.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome to Cheftalk!

The rules are pretty loose. As PHatch said, make something with potatoes as an ingredient and tell us about it. Pictures are nice. Look through the past months' challenges to get an idea of the wide variety of dishes that people come up with.

One thing about this particular challenge is that it is dedicated to someone who passed away. Marjorie spent many years as a high school home ec teacher. Were she alive today and grading the entries, we'd be seeing a lot of A+ dishes!

On a side note last night a I made a potato and onion soup similar to the one @phatch did. As I was scooping the soup out of the pot into the blender, I was thinking a stick blender would be a nice item to have. At Costco earlier today one just happened to jump off the shelf and land in my cart. Nice.

mjb.


----------



## saffronflowers (Jan 20, 2014)

Many apologies my first attempt to post has failed miserably will try again x


----------



## cookbookchef (Jan 20, 2014)

Greetings to Phatch and TeamFat,

I appreciate both of your answers very much!! Having more of the story behind the Challenge was very Helpful. I will be buying a Go Pro Camera in the next couple of months, in the meantime I will be using My Cell Phone to take pictures.  I am happy to say that I intend to participate in the Potato challenge. I will have ideas dancing in my dreams tonight. Oh, and I will also be taking the time to do a Proper Introduction of my self in the Welcome section in the next few days.

I HOPE YA'LL HAVE THE BEST WEEK EVER!!!

CookBookChef-Shelly


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Warm potato & carrot mix, leeks in saffron cream and cod*

Steamed brunoise of potato and carrot. Leeks braised in little chickenstock and cream with saffron added. Panfried cod.





  








KabeljauwPrei2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 21, 2014


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Someone should show us some potato salad. I don't know that my menu will support that before the end of the month.


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

phatch said:


> Someone should show us some potato salad. I don't know that my menu will support that before the end of the month.


there ya go phatch! surf n' turf(28 day dry aged welsh ribeye,scallops & prawns)with a cherry tomato/greek basil salad & carlingford potato/baby avocado/cress salad dressed with meyer lemon juice & evoo





  








RIBEYE & SEAFOOD 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 21, 2014











  








002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 21, 2014












  








003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 21, 2014











  








005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 21, 2014












  








004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 21, 2014











  








006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 21, 2014












  








007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 21, 2014











  








008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 21, 2014












  








009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 21, 2014











  








010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 21, 2014












  








011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 21, 2014











  








012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 21, 2014











  








014.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 21, 2014


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

Potatoes...





  








uuniperuna1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 21, 2014












  








uuniperuna2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 21, 2014












  








uuniperuna3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 21, 2014












  








uuniperuna4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 21, 2014












  








uuniperuna5.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 21, 2014


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

from plot to plate!!a selection of home grown red desiree,king edward & maris piper spuds lifted early so that the skins just wash off & made into potato wedges with spatchcock poussin & home made crisps(chips).the "super marmande" tomatoes are also home grown/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!





  








001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 22, 2014











  








002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 22, 2014












  








003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 22, 2014











  








004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 22, 2014












  








005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 22, 2014











  








006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 22, 2014












  








007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 22, 2014











  








008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 22, 2014


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

ugh JP, your tempting me with those potato chips...


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

KaiqueKuisine said:


> ugh JP, your tempting me with those potato chips...


lift,wash,mandolin,30 seconds in pure sunflower oil @ 190c/375f,sprinkle of maldon sea salt...job done/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm a sucker for potato chips.  Well done!

Nice plating Jarmo!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

This is a meal I could eat every day and not get bored. Fried eggs, sausage, hand cut fries and crusty bread.

I fried the potatoes in a 50/50 mix of peanut and olive oil





  








unnamed (4).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 22, 2014











  








unnamed.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 22, 2014












  








unnamed (2).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 22, 2014


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

Koukouvagia said:


> This is a meal I could eat every day and not get bored. Fried eggs, sausage, hand cut fries and crusty bread.
> 
> I fried the potatoes in a 50/50 mix of peanut and olive oil


ding ding....winner!!


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

Koukouvagia said:


> I'm a sucker for potato chips. Well done!
> 
> Nice plating Jarmo!


thanks kk!! forgot to mention,everything is grown organically,too/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif!


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

JonPaul, I'm going to "borrow" your idea for the avocado/potato salad with meyer lemon vinaigrette.  Right up my potato salad alley.  Thank you.

Jarmo, kewl idea for hasselback potato skewers.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Tortilla de patatas*

Potatoes tortilla

To avoid the potatoes confit (too much oil) i boil the potatoes first.





  








12089003014_6ec76f5214_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jan 22, 2014








I mix the potatoes with hot pepperoncini infused olive oil, fried garlic, caramelized onions, salt and pepper.





  








12088940263_aaf51d2988_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jan 22, 2014








Let it cool. Mix with the eggs.





  








12088939143_bfabe9a9ae_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jan 22, 2014








To the carbon steel pan.





  








12089008394_41f6487dd8_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jan 22, 2014








I like it baveuse.





  








12089006434_aa920dd26b_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jan 22, 2014


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

Another attempt.

Mash potato...





  








eka.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 22, 2014












  








toka.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 22, 2014












  








kolm.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 22, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Moussaka*

I learned this recipe from the mother of Georges Calombaris, him being one of the judges of Masterchef Australia. This was one of their Masterclass demonstrations where Georges let his mom do the work.

These pictures date from april 2012 and are made with a simple 5 Mpix Canon Powershot. I had to rework them a bit with Photoshop so they look somewhat presentable.

Something I learned from Mrs. Calombaris's superb moussaka recipe is that one of the secrets of this dish is those potato slices, panfried in 1/2 inch high oil. I believe the rest of the pictures speak for themselves.





  








moussakaX1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 22, 2014











  








moussakaX2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 22, 2014








Panfried potato and aubergine slices left to leak out on paper kitchen towels





  








moussakaX3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 22, 2014











  








moussakaX4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 22, 2014








Building layers; meat sauce made with lamb, pork & veal mix, tomato, onion, thyme, oregano, rosemary... then potato, meat sauce, aubergines and start again





  








moussakaX5.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 22, 2014











  








moussakaX6.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 22, 2014








A good layer of rich Mornay sauce. Baked in the oven. All credits to Mrs. Columbaris, simply stunning dish!!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Very nice Chris. Moussaka is one of my favorites. I don't make it often because it's so much work and hubby doesn't like eggplant. I haven't made it the traditional way frying everything like you did for many many years. To keep it a little lighter I brush the eggplant with olive oil and roast and I use zucchini as well. The potatoes I place on the bottom, raw and they absorb flavor. 

I use a straight bechamel with lots of nutmeg. I grate some Parmesan on top and top with breadcrumbs before putting in the oven. 

In staying true to moussaka's asiatic roots I add clove and cinammon to the meat sauce. The aromatics make all the difference. 

Ok great now I'm craving moussaka


----------



## abaff410 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ah potatoes, one of my all time favorite ingredients.

Potatoe Gnocchi with Mushroom Ragout





  








Gnocchi.JPG




__
abaff410


__
Jan 22, 2014








And, of course, fresh tater tots with aioli and sriracha





  








Tot.JPG




__
abaff410


__
Jan 22, 2014


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

Cerise said:


> JonPaul, I'm going to "borrow" your idea for the avocado/potato salad with meyer lemon vinaigrette. Right up my potato salad alley. Thank you.


borrow away lady of californee-ee-aye-ay.......just make sure you return it by friday,latest/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif!

top tip,make the salad while the spuds are still warm,lots of sea salt & ground black pepper,eat at room temp.it's a jamie oliver receep from yonks ago.enjoy!


----------



## osbmail (Jan 23, 2014)

Been read on this site for couple weeks .Food challenges look fun . Made potatoes today figured I should add .Red skin potatoes with onion and pig skin cooked in leaf lard .




  








image.jpg




__
osbmail


__
Jan 23, 2014


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

osbmail said:


> Been read on this site for couple weeks .Food challenges look fun . Made potatoes today figured I should add .Red skin potatoes with onion and pig skin cooked in leaf lard.


That sounds quite tasty. And welcome to the forum!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@Koukouvagia Wow that dish you made wowed me that is my kind of cooking!

@JonPaul Any of your dinner guests sir are truly held a high place of honor with cooking. Well done!

@ChrisBelgium The is a moussaka to be truly proud of. Will you share your recipe and method for the mornay you prepared for it?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Very nice Chris, I like a very thick layer of bechamel on my moussaka too. In fact you inspired me to buy an eggplant and some zucchini, I'm making moussaka tomorrow 

Thanks Nicko, avga me patates is a dish my grandmother used to make for me all the time when I was out helping her on the farm. The potatoes were unearthed right then and there, the eggs were from the coup and the pan was put over an open fire made ontop of rocks. Potatoes fried in pure olive oil. Real food.


----------



## elainski (Dec 22, 2011)

potatoleeksoup 002.jpg




__
elainski


__
Jan 12, 2012








Savory Potato and Leek soup with a little kick of spice, garnished with fresh thyme.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

JonPaul said:


> borrow away lady of californee-ee-aye-ay.......just make sure you return it by friday,latest/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif!
> 
> top tip,make the salad while the spuds are still warm,lots of sea salt & ground black pepper,eat at room temp.it's a jamie oliver receep from yonks ago.enjoy!


E-I-E-I-O. By Saturday the latest. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Will do. Thank you JonPaul.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Interesting.

http://www.rosin-factory.com/Rosin_Baked_Potato.html

mjb.


----------



## cookbookchef (Jan 20, 2014)

teamfat said:


> Interesting.
> 
> http://www.rosin-factory.com/Rosin_Baked_Potato.html
> 
> mjb.


I have to say that I went to reading on and on about Rosin Baked potato's and found the article VERY interesting Indeed!! I LOVE unconventional ways to cook/bake. Thanks for Posting this Teamfat


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

Nicko said:


> @Koukouvagia Wow that dish you made wowed me that is my kind of cooking!
> 
> @JonPaul Any of your dinner guests sir are truly held a high place of honor with cooking. Well done!
> 
> @ChrisBelgium The is a moussaka to be truly proud of. Will you share your recipe and method for the mornay you prepared for it?


thanks nicko,much appreciated!that's one of the main reasons i cook.good food gives so much pleasure to those one cares about.


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

Koukouvagia said:


> Very nice Chris, I like a very thick layer of bechamel on my moussaka too. In fact you inspired me to buy an eggplant and some zucchini, I'm making moussaka tomorrow /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> Thanks Nicko, avga me patates is a dish my grandmother used to make for me all the time when I was out helping her on the farm. The potatoes were unearthed right then and there, the eggs were from the coup and the pan was put over an open fire made ontop of rocks. Potatoes fried in pure olive oil. Real food.







  








001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 24, 2014







real food,real people KK....can't beat home grown!the spuds i used for the wedges/crisps(chips)were fresh out of the soil...still had a pulse!!if you look beyond the potato plot,in the pic,you can see the old chicken house.raised on stilts to make it harder for foxes & other vermin to get in.the hens were in there at night & we had ducks & geese roaming in a pack amongst the trees,more than a match for any fox & tasted divine/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!happy days to be sure!


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

ok,so not really a potato dish,but the combination of tender chicken thigh,crunchy coating & fluffy mashed 'taters is a bit of a winning combo....well it is in my book,anyway!!

cooked this last night,fried chicken & mash.....battened out chicken thighs double dipped in seasoned fine cornmeal/buttermilk,griddled aubergine(egg plant)with a dribble of hot sauce & mashed albert bartlett "rooster" 'taters.perfick







!





  








FRIED CHICKEN 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 24, 2014











  








FRIED CHICKEN 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 24, 2014












  








FRIED CHICKEN 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 24, 2014











  








FRIED CHICKEN 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 24, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

@Nicko; thanks! I added the whole moussaka recipe here; http://www.cheftalk.com/t/79230/moussaka

@Koukou; I used to make moussaka with raw potato too... until I saw that recipe with fried potatoes. Raw potatoes are no longer an option. Have fun with your moussaka today!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Stoemp!*

We have hundreds of pages in cookbooks filled with recipes in which "stoemp" (pronounce stoomp) has a major role. It's potatoes mashed with other veggies. Many times both or more ingredients are cooked together. One thing; there has to remain some structure in it, you have to be able to recognize the ingredients. The only limit is your imagination when it comes to choosing the ingredients.

*1. Fennel stoemp*

Fennel and potato cooked together, mashed with butter, cream and a tbsp. of Dijon mustard, s&p. Served with cod, breaded and panfried.





  








kabeljauwVenkelstoemp.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 24, 2014








*2. Carrot stoemp*

Potatoes and carrots cooked together with a bay leaf. Both mashed with butter, s&p and a hint of ginger powder. Served with fishrolls in a cream sauce.





  








VisrolletjeWortelStoemp.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 24, 2014


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

JonPaul said:


> 001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes. I just planted 6 potatoes this year, just as a test. Got about 4 and half kilos of harvest out of it. Definitely going to expand next year - just negotiated a new plot with my neighbour, since his meadow borders on my garden. Chickens and some rabbits, too, this year, not just this years quail


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

GeneMachine said:


> Oh yes. I just planted 6 potatoes this year, just as a test. Got about 4 and half kilos of harvest out of it. Definitely going to expand next year - just negotiated a new plot with my neighbour, since his meadow borders on my garden. Chickens and some rabbits, too, this year, not just this years quail


go for it GM!let the chooks/quail loose amongst the veg & they'll eat the bugs...no need for sprays/pesticides etc.we grow organically.when i plant tomato,bean & pea seeds etc etc,you expect a crop,but i still find something magical about spuds.stick one seed potato in the ground and,10-12 weeks later,mother nature gives you kilo's/lbs back.best we've done was 4kilo's/9lbs from one haulm!!!





  








001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 25, 2014











  








002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 25, 2014


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Aye, I am working completely organic already, with some permaculture influence. Worked out well so far. Massive haul of beans, peas, tomatoes, salads, radishes, zucchini, onions, garlic, chilis, cucumbers and spuds last year. Only the cabbages didn't work out, something that I could not find or identify ate them up. Corn didn't do well either, due to a late cold spell in late spring and an early autumn.

Well, with the new plot, I can put up a glasshouse now, have some more room for planting and for the animals. 

And I totally agree - it's magical to go out into the garden and come back with a basket like that!


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

mother nature.....treat her well & she pays back by the barrow load!!the chooks will take care of whatever ate the cabbage gm,unless it's pigeon...they love the tender new shoots.which is why i have one of these...ummmm,the 22 calibre....i don't throw broad beans at them!!!!





  








029.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 25, 2014


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Hehe, it is a rather lengthy process to get licensed for a gun here - basically a one-year long hunting course with weekly lessons and practical exercises. Sooner or later I will get it, for now I just got my fishing license first - and yes, we are in Germany, you need to sit through a lengthy course and take an exam for that, too....


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

almost impossible to get a firearms licence over here too,gm.but you don't need a licence for air guns over here.the gun in the pic is a german weihrauch .22 sporting air rifle.for pest control i use a steel "sabot" slug.lethal for most things up to about 50 metres/165 feet...and pigeon is one of my favs/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Ah, ok, air guns are free here, too up to a certain muzzle energy. Hmmm....


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

To keep it local: Wiener Schnitzel with potato salad today. For the salad: boiled potatoes, onions, home pickled cucumbers and eggs. The beer is for the cook.





  








IMG_0981.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 25, 2014








Mix and dress with mayonaise, some of the pickling liquid from the cucumbers, salt, pepper:





  








IMG_0986.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 25, 2014








Meanwhile, pound the veal escallopes with your hand our a flat pounding iron.





  








IMG_0989.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 25, 2014








Then coat them in flour, egg and breadcrumbs. Fry in butter fat:





  








IMG_0997.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 25, 2014








And serve with the potato salad.





  








IMG_0999.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 25, 2014


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Down to one week left.  I'm going to have to get serious about going through all these wonderful dishes and somehow pick one that deserves to be labeled as "the winner"

I was expecting to see some wurst plated with warm potato salad, more shepard's pies, more pierogis. And I'm sitting here finishing off the last of the onion and potato curry I made the other day.  Another avenue of potato cookery to explore.

But trust me, I am NOT disappointed in the offerings presented so far.  Potatoes are such a blank canvas, and we have some fine artists here.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

I have some Nürnberg style bratwurst sitting in the fridge - but I already posted two kinds of potato salad. Got something else planned for tomorrow


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Shepard's Pie you shall have, this was from about six months ago.





  








iphone photos 525.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jan 25, 2014











  








iphone photos 526.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jan 25, 2014


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

Chefbuba, please tell me that yummy looking dish is a cottage pie made with beef and not lamb which I do not personally like.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

It is beef.


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

teamfat said:


> Down to one week left. I'm going to have to get serious about going through all these wonderful dishes and somehow pick one that deserves to be labeled as "the winner"
> 
> I was expecting to see some wurst plated with warm potato salad
> 
> mjb.


sorry mate,no wurst...howzabout ribeye double cheeseburger,bacon & cukes with warm potato/dill salad & crisps(chips).the potatoes & dill were both home grown,the crisps & burgers homemade(see prev pics post #130).already posted these pics in the ribeye thread,but you wanted warm spud salad..............





  








RIBEYE CHEESE BURGER 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 26, 2014











  








RIBEYE CHEESE BURGER 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 26, 2014












  








RIBEYE CHEESE BURGER 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 26, 2014











  








RIBEYE CHEESE BURGER 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 26, 2014












  








RIBEYE CHEESE BURGER 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 26, 2014











  








RIBEYE CHEESE BURGER 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 26, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

It's not an easy task to make moussaka. The mountain of dishes alone ensures that I only make this epic dish once in a blue moon. But the results are well worth it. I probably did not highlight the potatoes much in the photos but they're the base of the dish, on the bottom. Traditionally the potatoes and eggplant are fried prior to assembly. I roast the eggplant, add zucchini and keep the potatoes raw. By keeping the taters raw they are able to absorb a lot of flavor and get crisp and roasted on the bottom. I've used yukon for this.

Potatoes on the bottom, topped with the roasted veggies and then topped with the meat sauce.





  








unnamed.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 26, 2014








Then the roux





  








unnamed (3).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 26, 2014











  








unnamed (1).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 26, 2014








There's a little bechamel left over, treat for chef!





  








unnamed (2).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 26, 2014








Parmesan cheese and breadcrumbs. It gives a nice crust.





  








unnamed (4).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 26, 2014











  








unnamed (12).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 26, 2014












  








unnamed (15).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 26, 2014








It's very hard to make moussaka look pretty.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Wurst and potato salad? I was also expecting to see a *Pomme Moscovite *posted!! I'm not going to, it's a budget thing.

Here's a few more things;

*Patatas bravas*

I added a cut of veal but normally this is served on a small earthenware "casuela" as a tapa in Spain. Easy to make; fry or deep-fry potatoes cut in chunks. Make a hot (sprinkle of chili flakes) but simple tomato sauce and add some vinegar. The sauce needs to be hot and somewhat acidic. Pour over the patatas and serve as patatas bravas.





  








patatasBravasKalfslapje.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 26, 2014








*Patatas Griegas*

This is my invention of another potato tapa or should I say mezze? Simple and easy and a delight to serve on a warm summer night with a cool drink. Warm fried potatoes and a generous scoop of cold tzaziki. In case you want to know how I make tzaziki; http://www.cheftalk.com/t/79259/tzaziki





  








komkommer7.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 26, 2014








*Rösti*

Peel and grate potato, absolutely do not rinse at all. Put in the middle of a clean kitchen towel in a heap and squeeze/wring all the juice out of the grated potatoes using the towel. Don't add anything at all, heat a pan with a bit of oil to medium, spread the potatoes open in the pan and fry until you get a little color. Turn around like a pancake and let fry again. Don't forget to season! This was served with chicken and corn salad (mâche).





  








KipRostiVeldsla.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 26, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

@Koukou; your moussaka looks absolutely divine!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

ChrisBelgium said:


> @Koukou; your moussaka looks absolutely divine!


Yes that is really nice.

BTW I love that picture on top of the pot. Actually I love the background. It says PEOPLE COOK HERE!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

kuan said:


> Yes that is really nice.
> 
> BTW I love that picture on top of the pot. Actually I love the background. It says PEOPLE COOK HERE!


A pot makes quite a good pedestal  seriously though the only draw back about cooking good food at home is the constant dishes and cleaning in the kitchen. The oil splatters, the pot scrubbing, the crumbs.

I remember when I moved into my last apartment, the kitchen was brand spanking new even though the tenant before me had lived there for 12 yrs. Even the broiler pans that came with the oven were still wrapped in plastic.

But yes, we cook here.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

@ChrisBelgium I love tzatziki with potatoes too. I always dip my French fries in it. Another good but unusual way to pair tzatziki is with fried rice. It's addictive.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

A tartiflette with Munster cheese. Onions, firm potatoes, bacon, garlic and spring onions:





  








IMG_1005.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 26, 2014








Sautee the vegetables and bacon.





  








IMG_1008.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 26, 2014








Put in in a dish with the potatoes and top with slices of Munster





  








IMG_1013.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 26, 2014








Bake at 200°C and serve.





  








IMG_1018.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 26, 2014


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@Koukouvagia Mousakka looks awesome!

Here are some potato Savonette (soap bar) I made for friends last night.





  








P1000776.JPG




__
nicko


__
Jan 26, 2014












  








P1000777.JPG




__
nicko


__
Jan 26, 2014












  








P1000778.JPG




__
nicko


__
Jan 26, 2014












  








P1000784.JPG




__
nicko


__
Jan 26, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

How do you make that @nicko? It looks beautifully browned.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Potato blinis*

Perfect match with some homemade gravad lax. Easy to make but they are so tempting that you need to make a lot; I keep eating those things while frying them...

I made this batch from around 200gr of potatoes, boiled and put through a foodmill. Added the usual approx. 20% of flour, which was around 40gr. Added 1 egg, s&p, a small dash of cream, fold it all together and add milk until a mayo-like consistency. Fry in a large pan in a bit of oil; you can fry 4-5 in one time. I got some 25 of these quite small blinis out of that batch.

I made them in the afternoon and warmed them up on very low fire in a dry non-stick pan just before serving. Warning; your guests will want more and more and more...





  








gravadLax7b.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 27, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ChrisBelgium*
> 
> *Rösti*
> 
> ...


Living in Switzerland, I cannot believe I forgot Rösti. I know what I will be making tomorrow! That chicken looks delicious by the way.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

helloitslucas said:


> Living in Switzerland, I cannot believe I forgot Rösti. I know what I will be making tomorrow! That chicken looks delicious by the way.


Hahaha! Lucas, you're no exception to the fact that we all seem to overlook the obvious. There is still a hint I launched for posting a "pomme Moskovite", maybe you're interested? So easy to make, it involves baked potato in the skin, caviar and sour cream.


----------



## cookbookchef (Jan 20, 2014)

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Potato blinis*
> 
> Perfect match with some homemade gravad lax. Easy to make but they are so tempting that you need to make a lot; I keep eating those things while frying them...
> 
> ...


This looks like Eye Candy Too, What a Lovely Picture You Took


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you CookBookChef. And it is not too late to add one of your potato dishes to the challenge if you want to. Don't think, don't hesitate, just go for it!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Two dishes I would have liked to present if I had more time: Pommes Dauphines, and Pommes Soufflees. @ChrisBelgium, maybe you could make them, if you have more time before the end of the month?


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Pommes soufflées? I do't think so FF, too tricky for me. Also, you need a good dose of plain luck to get them right. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.

Time can't be an issue, they should be done in half an hour; cut on a mandoline, fry in quite a low temperature and transmit straight from there in very hot oil while stirring. It's the temperature chock that should do the trick. Maybe something for the pro's amongst us.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

This saturday morning, Feb. 1st, I'll be sitting at the computer, pot of coffee at hand, going over an incredible array of dishes presented in this thread.  It has been a fun one.

mjb.


----------



## hayden (Dec 1, 2013)

I sincerely hope this is the last potato dish I eat for quite some time... someone PLEASE choose a non-carb food item for next month's challenge!

Another grain-free version of a traditionally grain-heavy dish:





  








300114_sweet-potato-nachos_spicy-swordfish_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Jan 30, 2014








Sweet potato "nachos" with spicy Swordfish strips, topped with a tomato salsa, guacamole and natural yoghurt, sprinkled with spring onions, green chilli, lime rind and dried red chilli flakes.

The "nachos" were finely sliced with a mandolin, put on a lined baking tray and baked at 180degC, flipping every 5 minutes until they were just how I like them: crispy but "foldable", such that you're able to just fold them in half so you essentially have a whole bunch of mini-tacos to eat.


----------



## hayden (Dec 1, 2013)

Found this one amongst my photos from my time away last week:





  








260114_sweet-potato-gnocchi_vego_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Jan 30, 2014








This is a more-refined, vegetarian version of the sweet potato gnocchi I posted a week or two back.

No prawns; gorgonzola instead of bocconcini; red wine reduction; combination of tinned and fresh tomatoes.

Have had a few friends request the recipe...I've not typed up the new "refined" version of the sauce, but here's the recipe for the gnocchi itself if anyone's keen on giving it a whirl:

- Start with 2 large sweet potatoes: peeled, diced in to 2-3cm cubes, boiled until a fork JUST goes through easily (you don't want it overcooked though!), drained, rested and cooled for 5 minutes, then mashed.

- Whisk an egg in a separate bowl/cup, then add it to the mash and mix thoroughly.

- Gradually add in tapioca/arrowroot flour up to 1-1/2 cups to the mash (1/3 to 1/2 cup increments), then do the same for coconut flour up to 1/4 cup.

You're looking for a doughy consistency that you'll be able to roll without it sticking to your hands or the bench/board:
- If you think it's not "doughy" enough, add in more tapioca flour (up to 2 cups max...).
- If you think it's too "wet", add in more coconut flour (up to 1/2 cup max, or thereabouts).

- Grab a handful of dough, give it a light coating of tapioca and coconut flour (more on your bench/board if necessary), then roll it in to a 1" to 1-1/2" diameter 'log' (similar to a baguette?). Cut at 1" intervals, 'puff' them up again in to a circular shape (cutting will deform them), then set aside on a baking tray lined with foil. Rinse & repeat for the remaining dough.

- Bake in the oven at 180degC for ~10 minutes. If your gnocchi are on the larger-diameter side, then you may need to flip and bake for another ~5 minutes.

Serve with your favourite sauce, and put leftovers in the fridge or freezer (they freeze and defrost perfectly!).


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

A final one from me, then. Roast potatoes and lamb chops:

Chop up potatoes, skin on, add onions, garlic, rosemary, salt and pepper, drizzle with olive oil and bake in the oven:





  








IMG_1021.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 30, 2014








Salt, pepper and fry the lamb:





  








IMG_1024.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 30, 2014








Deglace the pan with lamb fond, bind it slightly and serve with the potatoes and some sautéed beans and peas:





  








IMG_1028.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 30, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I live those potatoes Gene. In fact I find food that is not cooked yet to be so beautiful. The colors of the vegetables are not yet altered and the shapes and textures are sharp and certain.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Do potatoes benefit from marinating?


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I have pickled spuds but never marinated

I have never marinated spuds but i would imagine it would need to marinate a few hours for it to have a real effect considering potatoes are hard, and wont easily absorb flavors unless they are par boiled or cooked. 

Try it, but maybe par boil first, marinate , then complete cooking after marinating.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Koukouvagia said:


> Do potatoes benefit from marinating?


They can.

I only do it with one recipe, and it's unhealthy but divine. One of those rare indulgence dishes. Garlic, fresh rosemary, balsamic vinegar, olive oil, salt and pepper. Marinate that a couple of hours, agitating frequently to keep everything evenly exposed to the flavors. Fry in a generous amount of bacon fat and olive oil.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Koukouvagia said:


> I live those potatoes Gene. In fact I find food that is not cooked yet to be so beautiful. The colors of the vegetables are not yet altered and the shapes and textures are sharp and certain.


Yeah, they are always a beauty to make! I love those potatoes as a standalone dish, too - something quick and simple to make when I come home late and tired. Just 5 minutes of chopping up things, then into the oven and slump down on the couch while they bake!


phatch said:


> They can.
> 
> I only do it with one recipe, and it's unhealthy but divine. One of those rare indulgence dishes. Garlic, fresh rosemary, balsamic vinegar, olive oil, salt and pepper. Marinate that a couple of hours, agitating frequently to keep everything evenly exposed to the flavors. Fry in a generous amount of bacon fat and olive oil.


Have to try that, phatch - that's essentially what I did with the potatoes up there, just without the balsamico and the marinading.

I would add potato salads, too - I always have them rest a couple of hours in the dressing, turning them over every once in a while to really bring the flavours out.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

phatch said:


> They can.
> 
> I only do it with one recipe, and it's unhealthy but divine. One of those rare indulgence dishes. Garlic, fresh rosemary, balsamic vinegar, olive oil, salt and pepper. Marinate that a couple of hours, agitating frequently to keep everything evenly exposed to the flavors. Fry in a generous amount of bacon fat and olive oil.


In what shape do you cut them? Then do you drain the marinade before frying them? What benefit do you find the marinade gives? Minus the bacon fat what is unhealthy about this?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They're cut in 1 inch chunks, drain them well, then fry golden brown.  Because of their size, the frying takes a while and they absorb more  oil than smaller cut potatoes. You can't really cook them all the way through in the fry because of their size so they need some roasting time as well. They're quite oily and unctuous and they have a thickish crust.  The strong garlic, rosemary and balsamic surface flavors hang on pretty well through the cooking as well as contributing color.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

phatch said:


> They're cut in 1 inch chunks, drain them well, then fry golden brown. Because of their size, the frying takes a while and they absorb more oil than smaller cut potatoes. You can't really cook them all the way through in the fry because of their size so they need some roasting time as well. They're quite oily and unctuous and they have a thickish crust. The strong garlic, rosemary and balsamic surface flavors hang on pretty well through the cooking as well as contributing color.


I don't mind the oil, I like my roasted potatoes quite oily. I'll definitely give this a try, I have some not so great balsamico I need to use up.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Last day, I'll submit a couple more dishes I've made with potatoes, some of these are not recent:

Roasted fingerlings with rosemary (grilled ribeyes and sauteed spinach)





  








Valentine 2013.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 31, 2014








Greek style ratatouille with potatoes, zuccchini, tomatoes, onions, garlic, parsley, mint, olive oil, oregano.





  








ratat3.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 31, 2014








Leek & potato fritatta with feta cheese. Arugula salad with blue cheese and fresh figs





  








9934_168656517272_1638609_n.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 31, 2014











  








9934_168656522272_4580039_n.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 31, 2014








Boiled new potatoes with butter and dill.





  








DSCF3812.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 31, 2014








Mashed yukons with swedish meatballs





  








69418_449685787272_5190125_n.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 31, 2014








Potato soup





  








potato soup.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 31, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

1551754_10152147134554407_441745380_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jan 31, 2014








Rösti with a poached egg and hollandaise sauce for my last day submission.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

I think I am seeing my next breakfast here, lucas!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

helloitslucas said:


> 1551754_10152147134554407_441745380_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you make the Rosti? And I mean specifically technique! I'm imagining mini Rosti Benedicts for brekkie this weekend.


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

> *Rösti*
> 
> Peel and grate potato, absolutely do not rinse at all. Put in the middle of a clean kitchen towel in a heap and squeeze/wring all the juice out of the grated potatoes using the towel. Don't add anything at all, heat a pan with a bit of oil to medium, spread the potatoes open in the pan and fry until you get a little color. Turn around like a pancake and let fry again. Don't forget to season!


Exactly what Chris said. Keep it on medium heat until it is golden to dark golden brown. That is the most important thing to get the insides just perfect.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Spectacular last day entries. Here's a last minute mine.

D*ouble cut Hasselback potato with panceta and sage infused butter.*





  








12242612394_d1eff7e0cd_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jan 31, 2014


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

ordo said:


> Spectacular last day entries. Here's a last minute mine.
> 
> D*ouble cut Hasselback potato with panceta and sage infused butter.*
> 
> ...


Ooooooh that looks incredible.


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

Simple meal, keilbasa sausage, potatoes and pork and beans.





  








xkielbasa03.jpg




__
wlong


__
Jan 31, 2014


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

ordo said:


> Spectacular last day entries. Here's a last minute mine.
> 
> D*ouble cut Hasselback potato with panceta and sage infused butter.*
> 
> ...


Restaurant quality right here....


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It was a good month everyone. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Koukouvagia said:


> Last day, I'll submit a couple more dishes I've made with potatoes, some of these are not recent:
> 
> Roasted fingerlings with rosemary (grilled ribeyes and sauteed spinach)
> 
> ...


Everyone's dishes look amazing!

Love the Greek Ratatouille & fig & arugula salad.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow. What a month.

That potato and leek fritatta from @Cerise and @wlong's sausage, potato and bean dish were two I just wanted to taste right away. And @helloitslucas hit the spot with his rosti. It is such a shame no one gets to taste, or even just smell the dishes on line. This is going to be tough to choose.

mjb.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

teamfat said:


> Wow. What a month.
> 
> That potato and leek fritatta from @Cerise and @wlong's sausage, potato and bean dish were two I just wanted to taste right away. And @helloitslucas hit the spot with his rosti. It is such a shame no one gets to taste, or even just smell the dishes on line. This is going to be tough to choose.
> 
> mjb.


Those were Koukouvagia's dishes.  I wanted a taste of the frittata too! I'll be sorry to see all these lovely potato dishes go.

Some day maybe I'll learn how to make potato knishes.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Oops.  I'll try to make sure I pick the proper person to go with the winning entries.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

helloitslucas said:


> Exactly what Chris said. Keep it on medium heat until it is golden to dark golden brown. That is the most important thing to get the insides just perfect.


You fry them in oil in Switzerland? Around here, we use lard. Not to start a Swiss-Bavarian Rösti war, though...


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

I used high fat butter for mine as I like the way it browns a bit more than oil. I can't find lard around this town.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Koukouvagia said:


> Greek style ratatouille with potatoes, zuccchini, tomatoes, onions, garlic, parsley, mint, olive oil, oregano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think the French will like you to call this a greek style ratatouille. Let's make it up to the French and call it a "tian de lègumes",... that will keep them quiet.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh Chris, but aren't you the one who's been calling your dishes a la grecque?  Must we find offense in something only meant as a compliment?


----------



## fifthmoon (Feb 1, 2014)

Our kids love my Green Bean Mashed Potato Cassrole.

http://moonlake.hubpages.com/hub/Green-Bean-and-Mashed-Potato-Cassrole





  








6390588_f260.jpg




__
fifthmoon


__
Feb 1, 2014








My husband works on a farm here are a couple potatoes he has came home with.





  








100_8031.JPG




__
fifthmoon


__
Feb 1, 2014












  








100_9888 (640x480).jpg




__
fifthmoon


__
Feb 1, 2014


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

ChrisBelgium said:


> I don't think the French will like you to call this a greek style ratatouille. Let's make it up to the French and call it a "tian de lègumes",... that will keep them quiet.


I don't have a problem with "greek style ratatouille". Potatoes, oregano, mint could be the additions that give it the "greek style" term. I don't have a problem with "tian de legumes" either. It's all good. I guess I'd have a problem if you simply called it "ratatouille", mostly because of the potatoes. In any case whatever you call it, it looked stunning and I'm sure it was delicious. Good job Kouk'.


----------



## phil ramsey (Feb 1, 2014)

My family on me Mom's side came from an area of Nova Scotia by Yarmouth, called Hubbard's Point, the dish that was my/is favorite, is called RAPPIE PIE
it's made from grated potatoes, the have been rung of of all the fluid they contain, the fluid measured and replaced with Chicken stock,
The chicken also provided the protein, it was boned and a layer of Grated Potatoes, placed on the bottom of a casserole (size, is by how many Potatoes you grate) then a layer of chicken meat, covered by the rest of the potatoes.
The broth is poured over this and strips of Salt Pork are placed on top, place in the oven until cooked and the top is crispy
Most of the people from this area spoke french and didn't have much, but what they had they did it up finest kind

There is even a Facebook for rappie Pie
Warning this is a labor intensive project
Fact... The Potatoes grown in New England, the starch fluid would be Blue
The Potatoes grown in the South the starch fluid would be Red

If you go to here
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rappie_pie

The history of Rappie Pie and other things about it
How many have never heard of Rappie Pie???????


----------



## phil ramsey (Feb 1, 2014)

Ask a butcher to save you some fat.


----------



## phil ramsey (Feb 1, 2014)

The french would claim it and we would give it to them but really its,a part of Occitan cuisine,
This kind of gastronomy is mostly Mediterranean, very near to Catalan cuisine and Italian cuisine in the east, a little less in the west, which has influences of Atlantic cuisine.
It is due at the large extension of Occitania, which goes from Atlantic Ocean, in the South of France, to the Mediterranean Sea, and the fact that it takes local products adapted to local geography, that it is very diverse.

Yes it is French


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow. What a month. This happened to be the 10th monthly challenge. As a refresher, the month, theme and host:

April  gelatin, eastshores

May offal, GeneMachine

June pasta, petalsandcoco

July pork, ordo

August tomatoes, ChrisBelgium

September figs, ChefLayne

October cabbage, Butzy

November mushrooms, Slayertplsko

December cinnamon, GeneMachine

For this challenge, we had 28 people present 100 dishses. Most prolific were @ChrisBelgium with 15 dishes, @JonPaul and @Koukouvagia with 11 each. Anyone of the dishes they presented would have well represented the challenge.

I've been a bit lax in commenting on entries throughout the month, and I will not be saying something about all 100 here. Some of the highlights that struck me were @chefbuba and the pastrami sandwich with fries. Actually most of the dishes that I most wanted to eat at first glance were the simpler types. Like @French Fries potato pancakes, sour cream and smoked salmon, or the fries, sausage and eggs presented by Kouk. The one dish that I actually made at home was based on @phatch's potato and onion soup.

There is no way without seeing, tasting and smelling you can line up the dishes from worst to best. It is more like placing them in a circle, spinning the wheel and seeing where it stops. There are certainly no losers in these challenges. But the duty of the host is to pick the "winner" to carry on for the next month. The person I chose posted a simple dish that struck me right off the bat as something I'd like to try, a potato, red pepper and leek gratin. And just the other day his Rösti with a poached egg and hollandaise sauce struck me as something I really wanted to try on the spot.

So, I'm handing the reins over to @helloitslucas for February.

Good job, each and everyone of you. Marjorie would be proud of you all.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Well deserved - congratulations!


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

Whoa! Thank you! Everyone did a really good job and I know I learned a lot of new things about the humble potato.

New challenge coming up!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@helloitslucas FANTASTIC!

everyone's dishes were out of this world, made be drool, we NEED at the least scratch-n-sniff at CT...only wish that I had the time to have participated

MAHALO, Thank you @teamfat for being such a terrific host this past month, a job well done


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

... oh and I forgot to say, mjb aka @teamfat thanks for the recap of the monthly challenges, I hadn't realized that there have already been TEN!! WOW!

Note to self: PM to @Nicko or @phatch that maybe a new sub catagory can be created for Monthly Challenges to track all of these fabulous threads and photos ??


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

I think we should leave the actual threads in Food & Cooking, so that they actually get seen. A stickied link repository to previous challenges would be great, though.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

http://www.cheftalk.com/a/cheftalk-monthly-cooking-challenges


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Congrats to @helloitslucas !!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif You definitely deserve it, your dishes are always outstanding. Looking forward to checking out the new Fish challenge (haven't looked at the new thread yet).


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Well done Lucas! We wait for the next challenge.


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

totally deserved,a worthy winner....nice work lucas!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Bravo Lucas, well deserved! And bravo to mjb as well for this very successful challenge.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Bravo helloitslucas!  And thanks again teamfat for stepping up and calling such a good ingredient.

Also, I'm quite impressed by all the newcomers, welcome and please stick around for the next challenge!


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome job everyone! I know it must have been tough, especially with some of the newer entries being outstanding in their own right. It's great to see how the challenge connects so many people around what we all are passionate about, food, and of course EATING food! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif Looking forward to Feb 2014's challenge.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

For those of you who don't remember, @eastshores was the one who brought up the idea of the monthly challenges. I, for one, applaud the idea of something to help us all stretch our imaginations a bit, cast a different eye on some basic ingredients, and just have fun with our food!

mjb.


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

teamfat said:


> For those of you who don't remember, @eastshores was the one who brought up the idea of the monthly challenges. I, for one, applaud the idea of something to help us all stretch our imaginations a bit, cast a different eye on some basic ingredients, and just have fun with our food!
> 
> mjb.


i'll second that!!great idea easty!


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Made poutine months ago, but deleted the pictures on my phone. I was bored today and had some curds in the fridge.

Roasted off an inside round yesterday, this is the pan drippings and some of the trim cooking for the gravy.





  








poutine stock.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Feb 8, 2014








Hand cut fries on their second fry





  








poutine fries.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Feb 8, 2014








Requisite cheese curds from the Tillamook cheese factory





  








poutine curds.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Feb 8, 2014








Ready to eat!





  








poutine fries1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Feb 8, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

oh my gravy all over (that's OMG! in my world) @chefbuba I have yet to try that, but SOOOO want to!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Glorious, yet barbaric


----------

